# atv tire height



## mike3664 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey everybody,

I have a 1999 Yamaha timberwolf 250 4x4. It's been setting for awhile and I'm in the process of cleaning it up. 
The tires on it are dry rotted and I'm going to buy new ones.
My question is how tall of a tire can I put on before needing to lift it. I, have 23x8x10 on the front, and 23x10x10 on the back. I would like to keep the rim size the same.
Any help ya'll could give would be most appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike3664


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You can probably put 25" tires on it....which is standard for most full size 4x4 utility atv's. However, weight will be your biggest concern...especially rolling weight. Larger, heavier tires will rob power and you don't have much power to spare. I would not put a heavy duty 8 ply mud tire on there.


----------



## mike3664 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply,
Yea, I thought about the extra weight. I would probably only go with 24's for that reason, maybe drop down on the width to keep the weight close to what it is now.
Again thanks for the info.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I would agree with SM on the 25" being the max you should go. I would keep the width the same as stock.

If you do go larger you will notice a little power lose though.

Stock tire are designed to be cheap "and" light. They usually aren't for crap in the traction department. Since you're going to spend money on new skins you might want to consider a more a aggressive tread pattern than stock. 

My Rhino comes stock with 25", and I have 28" Mud Lites (3" taller and 2" wider than stock) on it and it has incredible traction! It is unstoppable in mud and is great in snow too. The Mud Lites are supposed to be one of the light tires out there, so you don't lose as much power if you go up in size, width, or like mine...both.

I'm not pushing Mud Lites...just sharing options.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

another question should be how tall a tire can I put on before it affects breaking and power...


----------



## mike3664 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input grizzly hunter and swampbuck.
I decided best bet would be tko split the difference and go with 24's, but couldn't find any for 10" rims, so I went with the stock size in the mud lites.
I had been eying them for awhile.
Again thanks for the help.

Good hunting,
Mike3664


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

mike3664 said:


> Thanks for the input grizzly hunter and swampbuck.
> I decided best bet would be tko split the difference and go with 24's, but couldn't find any for 10" rims, so I went with the stock size in the mud lites.
> I had been eying them for awhile.
> Again thanks for the help.
> ...


I think you will realize a noticeable improvement in traction w/ Mud Lites over stock tires.

Good luck and Have Fun!


----------

